# Linzess not working-Do I continue



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I've been on Linzess 290 mg. for two days and it's not doing a thing for me. Is it worth continuing, or am I supposed to see a result right away? I took it once on an empty stomach in early morning and once at night before bed.

Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've heard gastro docs say that although some people see results right away, it can take several days or so--perhaps a week-- for linzess to start working.

also, if you are at all backed up, it's a good idea to do a clean out first before first taking linzess, since it is not a laxative--it works more like a bowel regulator. and that way--after a clean out--you can start with a clean slate, so to speak.

another thing---one of my gastro docs has done research and has run clinical trials on linzess. he told me that linzess works on the same receptors that food does. so generally, the closer you take it to eating a meal, the more diarrhea you get. and conversely, the more time that elapses between taking linzess and eating, the less D you get. it's all in experimenting and finding out what works best for you. so if you're not getting any results, try taking it 20 minutes before eating breakfast instead of 30 minutes as prescribed. if that doesn't work, try 15 minutes, then ten etc. also it helps if you eat a warm breakfast with some healthy fat in it. and be sure and drink lots of water with it.

good luck. hope you can get it to work for you.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

That's really helpful. I've just had a colonic, so I'm good in that dept. I was taking it before bed and once at 4 a.m.-both times nowhere near times when I'd eat. I'll try your suggestion tomorrow.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good --that's great you just had the colonic --good timing









and oh yes--do try taking it before you eat--30 minutes before or even sooner. good luck!


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

A few years ago per the suggestion of doctors and what I read about LInzess I stopped taking Miralax and started Linzess. Everyone is different - I hope you're not like me, but I didn't go for a week and ended up in the hospital! The procedure they did, which was not supposed to be the cure/remedy - but to put in a contrast so they could see better with an MRI ended up getting things 'going'. It was, in effect basically an enema.

Been on Miralax since. Hope you can find what works for you. Interesting how timing Linzess can affect how well it works.


----------



## Justhereforacomment (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't find it a thing about this on the forum but I do read a lot of people say that linzess stops working after while. I only take it for emergencies but I keep it in the fridge.

For the first time I bought it at a discount pharmacy and for the first time it didn't work. The pharmacist at the good pharmacy told me that it had a short shelflife and they couldn't keep more than a month's worth in a bottle. This one didn't work from the getgo.

I think even pharmacies need to take better care of it. For my part, I am out $400 since I pay cash for prescriptions. This one's worth paying extra for, I've decided, since they seem to take better care of their drugs at more expensive pharmacies, but that said theres nothing on the label tellining them to refrigerate. Imagine paying $400 cash and it never works!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

linzess is a very unstable medication, with specific storage instructions.

here is the full prescribing information for linzess. scroll down to section #16 for the storage instructions. it is to be stored at 77 degrees F with excursions permitted from 59 degrees to 86 degrees.

it must be kept in it's original bottle with the desiccant packs in it. it is NOT to be decanted into another bottle like some pharmacies like to do. this is stated in bold face type on the front of the bottle.

it must be protected from humidity and heat. the bottle must be tightly closed and kept in a dry place.

https://www.allergan.com/assets/pdf/linzess_pi


----------

